# Kings over Queens



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I’m screwed.. just caught a Canvasback bug...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Well I'm screwed.. just caught a Canvasback bug...


Very nice!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

During the Elk hunt, I saw a bunch of Cans on the north end of fish lake. Kinda difficult concealing yourself to get into them though.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Kinda difficult concealing yourself to get into them though.


Nah! Use one of these - easy peasy. :grin:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are dream ducks right there. How do they taste?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

35whelen said:


> Those are dream ducks right there. How do they taste?


Step into the swamp and walk around for a minute, and then lick your boots. That's what ducks taste like.:shock:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> 35whelen said:
> 
> 
> > Those are dream ducks right there. How do they taste?
> ...


You ain't cookin right then!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

35whelen said:


> Those are dream ducks right there. How do they taste?


I fillet the breast out and leave the skin on, cross hitch the skin and rub with salt, then I all a little garlic salt and fry on my skillet with butter and olive oil, I cook to medium rare, (best flavor comes from medium rare)

Every time I use this method it's better than a Texas Roadhouse steak. No lie..


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Forget the Canvasbacks, those Ring-Necked ducks are the real trophy!

Kidding, of course, but Ring-Necked ducks are the best-tasting ducks I've ever had, and lots of fun to hunt. I wish I could find more of them. Maybe I need a boat...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> I fillet the breast out and leave the skin on, cross hitch the skin and rub with salt, then I all a little garlic salt and fry on my skillet with butter and olive oil, I cook to medium rare, (best flavor comes from medium rare)
> 
> Every time I use this method it's better than a Texas Roadhouse steak. No lie..


Next time roast them whole using Shaw's recipe. His fried hominy is a wonderful side, and his red currant jelly sauce completes a perfect meal.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice! There's a good reason why Cans were the most prized ducks during the market hunting days, they are some of the tastiest birds around....every one is a trophy in my eyes! Congrats!


----------



## ReadyToHunt (Jan 31, 2019)

I am clearly hunting the wrong areas! Nice picture!


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Agreed there as good as any of the puddlers.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cans just get in your blood once you've experienced hunting them right. Such a majestic and unique duck in my opinion. For sure towards the top of my list. 

Here's one of my favorite duck hunting pics I've ever taken from a very memorable canvasback hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Nice! There's a good reason why Cans were the most prized ducks during the market hunting days, they are some of the tastiest birds around....every one is a trophy in my eyes! Congrats!


I read somewhere that in 1907 Canvasback meat was $4.07 in restaraunts (half breast) equivalent to $120 today.....Crazy! but they are very tasty when properly served......


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

A few more canvasback inspired pics to share. They inspired me to try my hand at painting a few years ago, and I did this with acrylics on a board, and then built the frame and gave it to my dad. Your post title reminded me of it, because I titled it "A King to his Queen".

Also, I've been making decoys for years, but this is the first all wood one I've done. I went for a very traditional "old school" look.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I read somewhere that in 1907 Canvasback meat was $4.07 in restaraunts (half breast) equivalent to $120 today.....Crazy! but they are very tasty when properly served......


Yep, Shaw said that roast Canvasback was the most expensive item on the menu at the Astoria Hotel in NYC in 1904, more than $100 as of the time of his writing.



gander311 said:


> A few more canvasback inspired pics to share. They inspired me to try my hand at painting a few years ago, and I did this with acrylics on a board, and then built the frame and gave it to my dad. Your post title reminded me of it, because I titled it "A King to his Queen".
> 
> Also, I've been making decoys for years, but this is the first all wood one I've done. I went for a very traditional "old school" look.


Very nice, Jeremy. Welcome back, too. Cans are special in my book. I was able to capture a couple of decent images a few years ago:
















I need to shot more, with both gun and camera.


----------



## Yellowdog (Apr 20, 2017)

Great pics of Can's! This is my favorite Can pic, nice late season bird that I mounted.


----------

